# Nfs3->nfs4

## mattes

Hello, 

I actually try to switch from NFS3 to NFS4.

After activating NFS4 options in the Kernel (incl compile an INstall aof course) nothing changed   :Shocked: 

```
# rpcinfo -p 

   Program Vers Proto   Port 

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper 

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper 

    100024    1   udp   4000  status 

    100024    1   tcp   4000  status 

    100005    1   udp   4002  mountd 

    100005    1   tcp   4002  mountd 

    100005    2   udp   4002  mountd 

    100005    2   tcp   4002  mountd 

    100005    3   udp   4002  mountd 

    100005    3   tcp   4002  mountd 

    100021    1   udp  51554  nlockmgr 

    100021    3   udp  51554  nlockmgr 

    100021    4   udp  51554  nlockmgr 

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs 

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs 

    100021    1   tcp  36565  nlockmgr 

    100021    3   tcp  36565  nlockmgr 

    100021    4   tcp  36565  nlockmgr 

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs 

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

uname:

Linux  2.6.25-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 6 18:24:54 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 
```

No NFS4 running

I remerged NFS-Utils (1.1.1), built  NFS-Support as modules  an tryed some other things, but cant get it working.

Any Ideas? does anybody use NFS4?

Regrads Mattes

----------

## tarpman

```
cat /proc/filesystems

cat /etc/exports
```

----------

## mattes

```

$ cat /etc/exports

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/mnt/exports                    *(ro,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,sync)

```

```

$ cat /proc/filesystems

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   devpts

        ext3

        ext2

        cramfs

        squashfs

nodev   ramfs

nodev   coda

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

nodev   smbfs

nodev   cifs

        ntfs

        ufs

        udf

nodev   mqueue

nodev   rpc_pipefs

nodev   fuse

        fuseblk

nodev   fusectl

```

----------

## overkll

I thought I remembered reading that in order to use NFS4, the mountpoint needs to be /exports, not /mnt.

----------

## mattes

Hi,

 *overkll wrote:*   

> I thought I remembered reading that in order to use NFS4, the mountpoint needs to be /exports, not /mnt.

 

I dont think so. It has to be a signle directory (other dirs have to be bind-mounted inside it) but you can choose it yourself. 

However with /exports it doesnt work either.

regrads

----------

## overkll

You may want to double-check your kernel options.  There are two sections for nfs - one for client and one for server.  Did you enable the right one or both?

Also check to make sure nfs-utils is installed with the use flag `-nonfsv4`.  Other than that, I'm out of ideas.

Good luck.

----------

## mattes

```

I] net-fs/nfs-utils

     Available versions:  1.0.12-r1 ~1.0.12-r5 1.1.0-r1 (~)1.1.1 ~1.1.1-r1 ~1.1.2 ~1.1.2-r1 1.1.3 ~1.1.4 {kerberos nonfsv4 tcpd}

     Installed versions:  1.1.3(18:58:12 28.10.2008)(tcpd -kerberos -nonfsv4)

```

```

 │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                                 --- Network File Systems                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   NFS file system support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Provide NFSv3 client support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 [*]       Provide client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension                                   │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                     │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Allow direct I/O on NFS files                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   NFS server support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Provide NFSv3 server support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 [*]       Provide server support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension                                   │ │

  │ │                                 [*]       Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                 -*-     Provide NFS server over TCP support                                                             │ │

  │ │                                 [*]   Support for rpcbind versions 3 & 4 (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                 │ │

  │ │                                 -*-   Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                        │ │

  │ │                                 < >   SMB file system support (OBSOLETE, please use CIFS)                                               │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor)                                       │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     CIFS statistics                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]       Extended statistics                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security                                         │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     CIFS extended attributes                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                 [*]       CIFS POSIX Extensions                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]     Enable additional CIFS debugging routines                                                       │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]     CIFS Experimental Features (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                       │ │

  │ │                                 < >   NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)                                                │ │

  │ │                                 < >   Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 < >   Andrew File System support (AFS) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                                                            
```

NFS4 client and Server support are enabled.

RC:

```
                 nfs |      default

            nfsmount |

                nscd |

          ntp-client |      default

                ntpd |

             numlock |      default

           pe-format |

             portmap |      default

```

----------

## mattes

I've played a little bit with kernel options an now ist works   :Shocked: 

```

┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                                 --- Network File Systems                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   NFS file system support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Provide NFSv3 client support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]       Provide client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension                                   │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                     │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]     Allow direct I/O on NFS files                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   NFS server support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Provide NFSv3 server support                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]       Provide server support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension                                   │ │

  │ │                                 [*]       Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                 -*-     Provide NFS server over TCP support                                                             │ │

  │ │                                 [*]   Support for rpcbind versions 3 & 4 (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                 │ │

  │ │                                 -*-   Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                 < >   Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                        │ │

  │ │                                 < >   SMB file system support (OBSOLETE, please use CIFS)                                               │ │

  │ │                                 <*>   CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor)                                       │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]     CIFS statistics                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security                                         │ │

  │ │                                 [*]     CIFS extended attributes                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                 [*]       CIFS POSIX Extensions                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]     Enable additional CIFS debugging routines                                                       │ │

  │ │                                 [ ]     CIFS Experimental Features (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                       │ │

  │ │                                 < >   NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes)                                                │ │

  │ │                                 < >   Coda file system support (advanced network fs)                                                    │ │

  │ │                                 < >   Andrew File System support (AFS) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                                                                                                         │ │

```

----------

## overkll

Congratulations.  You should add "Solved" to the subject line of your original post.

----------

